# Overall match rating and grade of WWE Royal Rumble 2022



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins/Reigns - **** (8/10)

Women's Rumble - *1/2 (3/10)

Becky/Doudrop - *1/2 (3/10)

Lesnar/Lashley - ***1/2 (7/10)

Edge-Beth/Miz-Maryse - ***1/4 (6.5/10)

Men's Rumble - 1/2* (1/10)

Overall - 4.75/10 Average... so I guess a D. Some good matches, but awful booking decisions/match finishes that hampered some things.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1. 9/10
2. 5/10
3. 7/10
4. 8/10
5. 7/10
6. 6/10

42/60 = 70% = C-


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

1. Universal Championship: 8/10
Personal opinion it was the MOTN, these two have had better matches and the ending was a little bit of a let down but really good stuff from both guys: 8

2. 30 Woman Royal Rumble Match: 4/10
Outside of Ronda's return, highlights included a Ivory comedy spot and Kelly Kelly managing to botch during her small apperance, it was fine but very bland otherwise, at the very least it wasn't the worst women's Rumble match so far.

3. Raw Women's Championship: 6/10
This surprised me, it wasn't a classic or anything but the longer the match went on the better it got, good ending as well, scary stairs bump though, Doudrop could have seriously injured herself.

4. WWE Championship: 5/10
Got to be honest I expected more from this match, it had the power but I was hoping for more of an explosion from these two, nice barracde spot but I've already forgotten most of the rest minus the ending of course.

5. Edge & Beth Phoenix vs. The Miz & Maryse: 4.5/10
Had no interest in this match which didn't help but it was fine for what it was, one or two iffy moments mainly from Maryse but it could have been a lot worse.

6. 30 Man Royal Rumble Match: 4/10
Neither Rumble match tonight was great, for me I called Lesnar winning before the show even started which didn't help, first half of the match was dull and completely forgetable, botched Kofi spot and the talking poists are Bad Bunnies performance (which was acutally decent), don't mind Lesnar winning which to me makes sense but a VERY forgettable Rumble match.

Overall: 5/10
Honestly there were no 'MUST SEE' matches tonight, the non-Rumble matches spanned from okay to really good but nothing stands out which is a problem.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rollins and Reigns- 3.5/5
Great match, with a lot of call backs to their shield days. I’m not a fan of Rollins gimmick but he makes it work durning matches, Roman did a great job playing the crazed old friend.

Women’s Rumble - 2/5
Fun match but was really sloppy at times and Ronda did not look good at all in the ring. Often missed her punches and looked gassed fairly early. Belair, Rhea and Cross were the highlights for me. Cross could be a really effective asshole heel and her beating the shit out of molly was a highlight. Rhea and Belair could be two people to really build around, both ladies looked fantastic and one of them should be headlining WM again. Sasha Banks should’ve stuck around much longer and the match probably would’ve been a lot less sloppy as Banks could carry it. Both men’s and women’s rumbles highlighted a need for the brand splits to end. Piper Niven is not ready for a big title match nor was Liv Morgan last month or Carmella when she faced Banks all of those times. Let the best of the best match up and build from there.


Lynch vs Piper Niven - 1/5 Incredibly boring match. Nothing about the match made me think Niven was worthy of a shot yet. I liked the finish but the match felt like it went on longer than both rumbles combined.


Lesnar vs Lashley - 2.5/5 
It could’ve been so much more. Lashley and Lesnar is a headliner match. This match was basically used as fodder to set up Roman vs Lesnar, which could’ve been done with almost anyone else. Why waste Lashley and Lesnar like this? They would’ve been a perfect summerslam main event or survivor series. The match was pretty clean and felt like a big fight with both guys beating the shit outta eachother but it could’ve been great.

Miz and Maryse vs Edge and Beth - 1.5/5 Outside of Maryse’s outfit, I can’t say I seen anything worth mentioning in this match. Typical mixed tag match, that could’ve been on raw. The biggest shame of this match was it was a complete waste of Edge. Why not put him in the rumble? We had to sit through that masked jackass for like 40 mins and that doofus with the suspenders but we can’t put a real star in there?

Men’s royal rumble - 1.5/5
The entire first 20 entries were just fucking brutal. Outside of AJ it seemed like they had an endless supply of CAWs and lower card guys that wouldn’t stop coming out. I was praying for any nostalgic act to come out after 10 and they never showed. Nathan Jones would’ve popped me by about number 15. What a crop of pre show battle royal fodder! It started to pick up with McIntyre but it was pretty obvious that Brock was winning by that point. Brock’s a solid winner but that match really showed you’re not missing a whole lot on Monday and Friday nights.

Overall - C- Reigns and Rollins was great and they didn’t kill Lashley and may have something with Rollins as a face again.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

1. Rollins vs. Reigns 9/10
2. Women's RR - 4/10
3. Becky vs. Doudrop - 7/10
4. Lashley vs. Lesnar - 6/10
5. Mixed Tag - 7/10
6. Men's RR - 3/10


----------



## FringeDweller (Jan 7, 2022)

Roman vs Seth- 7/10
Lesnar vs Lashley 4/10
Men's rumble 0.5/10

All the others- 0/10.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

1. Rollins vs. Reigns 7/10
2. Women's RR - 4/10
3. Becky vs. Doudrop - 5/10
4. Lashley vs. Lesnar - 5/10
5. Mixed Tag - 6/10
6. Men's RR - 3/10

Opener was the match of the night and the mixed tag match was fun for what it was, but the main course is the men's Rumble, and it just wasn't very good/exciting - that fake list with ADR and Moose would have made for a better Rumble. The crowd didn't help, they were shite and belonged in a library.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Show was better than expected overall (very low expectations)but not bad. Zelina Vega is my new hero.

Reigns/Rollins: 9/10. Great match that I thought I'd end up hating because of Rollins post-Architect drip God gimmick. He has been instant fast forward for a few years now, but the Shield mind games was brilliant. More of this Rollins please. 

Women's Rumble: 7/10. Good but not great. Where was Alexa for the win? Mickie was made to look nice. Sasha getting eliminated quickly and by a mid carder was the highlight of the evening for me. Charlotte jobbing Ripley and Belair again was ridiculous but expected. Ronda winning wouldn't have been ideal, but it was the best option they had _IF_ she faces Becky. No one wants to see Ric vs Ronda at WM.

Lynch/Niven: 6/10. I didn't enjoy the match much for a PPV. This would have been nice on Raw though. Becky making struggling faces is pathetic and needs to stop. Rock Bottom off the ropes was great though along with the clean finish.

Lesnar/Lashley: 5.5/10. Whatever match with the wrong guy winning, but I didn't hate the idea of Heyman screwing Brock now, was hoping he would do it at Mania. Lashley is so boring, zero interest in what he does next on Raw with the title.

Phoenix/Maryse: 6.5/10. Better than expected. Predictable.Wrong team won. Nothing special though. 

Men's rumble: 5/10. Once Lesnar lost title it was predictable. Lesnar was the correct choice 100% as McIntyre would have been the only other guy to make sense in winning, but middle of match was hard to watch with all the comedy performers. It looked like AEW for about 20 minutes and I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Prescott1189 said:


> Let me start off by going thru each match rating then the grade of the 2022 Royal Rumble
> 
> 1. Universal Championship
> Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins - 10/10 solid storytelling even though it was a DQ but this was all about Reigns defeating Rollins on his own and he couldn't do that also his revenge on what Rollins did breaking up The Shield by hitting Reigns in the back with the steel chair and now Reigns returned the favor
> ...


lol, talk about over rating everything by a mile, the mens rumble was trash. You must be the biggest wwe mark going.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m not usually this generous but I think it earned a good Z+


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

8/10 - Women's RR. Correct winner, Correct final five, logical eliminations. A couple of underwhelming past timers filling slots and obvious winner once revealed prevented it being a higher rating. Still crossing my fingers for Ronda Charlotte as opposed to Becky Ronda.

7.5/10 - They nailed the story telling. I would have rated it higher if it wasn't for the ending but I get why they did it as it thry did a good job of presenting Roman as a heel with vulnerabilities.

7/10 - Mixed tag match and Womens Title matches were not this high because of technical ability but they served there purpose. They were crowd calmers off a hot match before matches that were bigger attractions. Every card needs them.

5/10 - Mens RR. The Creative Team and Road Agents had a mare.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Reigns vs Rollins - 8/10
30 Woman - 7.5/10
Lynch vs Doudrop - 5/10
Lesnar vs Lashley - 6/10
Mixed Tag - 7/10
30 Man - 6/10


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reigns vs Rollins - 8/10 - great match, Reigns looked gassed early on, maybe still covid effects remaining
30 Woman - 7/10 - Predictable, but fun. Called it the ending even. 
Lynch vs Doudrop - 6/10. Solid, I loved Becky's Molly Go Round, but this was a highlight reel match for the rock bottom from the 2nd rope. 
Lesnar vs Lashley - 4/10. Boring.
Mixed Tag - 7/10. Super fun. 
30 Man - 6/10 - Was super obvious the moment Lesnar/Lashley ended.


----------

